# [solved] LiveDVD von Festplatte starten

## scurrell

[Edit: Thema präziser formuliert]

Irgendwann bin ich mal ueber dieses Thema gestolpert.

Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.Last edited by scurrell on Wed May 28, 2014 3:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Und?

Was jetzt genau?

----------

## scurrell

Vielleicht ein Link, wie man das macht.

Ich will ja nur booten und dann chrooten.

----------

## cryptosteve

Du kannst eine LiveDVD nicht von Festplatte booten.

Du kannst eine LiveDVD booten und dann die Verzeichnisse auf der Platte mounten und da dann chrooten.

Steht alles im Handbuch. Muss man nur mal lesen.

Erst mounten (Partitionen entsprechend anpassen und Mountpunkt vorher erstellen) und dann chrooten.

Viel Erfolg.

P.S.: Und nächstes mal bitte nicht den kompletten Kontext in den Titel hauen und im Text dann keine Frage stellen ...

----------

## scurrell

Vielleicht kann ich dich ja inspirieren.

http://www.funtoo.org/Boot_livecd_ISO_from_HDD

http://kellerleiche.bplaced.net/index/iso_image.html

Mir fehlen leider die nötigen Kenntnisse.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das ist fromiso und damit was komplett anderes als das Booten einer LiveDVD. 

Da wäre es zunächst mal entscheidend, welchen Bootmanager in welcher Version Du nutzt.

----------

## scurrell

image.squashfs ist auf sda6 ausgepackt.Last edited by scurrell on Sat May 10, 2014 2:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scurrell

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeder von uns hat bei Gentoo von vorne angefangen. Das ist kein Problem. Wir helfen Dir gerne, erwarten aber im Gegenzug, dass du eine angemessene Zeit mit einer eigenständigen Lösungssuche verbringst.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...

 

Vielen Dank fuer eure Geduld, und ganz besonderen Dank fuer diesen Tip. ( Das ist ehrlich gemeint. )

LiveDVD startet jetzt von Festplatte.

```
# Linux bootable partition config begins

title LiveDVD-gentoo

kernel (hd0,0)/gentoo/gentoo BOOT_IMAGE=image.squashfs root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=32768 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs bootfrom=/dev/sdc6 changes=/dev/sdc5/changes splash=verbose vga=791 cdroot

initrd (hd0,0)/gentoo/gentoo.igz

# Linux bootable partition config ends
```

----------

